# Teal Plasti Dip!!!



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Just plasti dipped my bow ties intense teal!!!









Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Wow that turned out great! The teal looks amazing!


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Looks good.

Reminds me of all of the crazy shades of green and teal cars from the late 80's and 90's.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Different is gooooood


----------



## Atlantis_Ro5e (Sep 5, 2013)

Looks really good. I like going away from the norm.


----------

